# "Επανακοινοποίηση στο ορθόν" (ωχ): κάτι καλύτερο;



## drazen (Oct 1, 2012)

πέρα από το: "*διόρθωση*_ (προηγούμενης)_ *ανακοίνωσης*";


----------



## Marinos (Oct 1, 2012)

«Ορθή επανάληψη» δεν είναι ο τρέχων όρος;


----------



## drazen (Oct 1, 2012)

Marinos said:


> «Ορθή επανάληψη» δεν είναι ο τρέχων όρος;



Σ' ευχαριστώ. Μου διέφυγε εντελώς.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 5, 2016)

*ανακοινοποίηση στο ορθό*

Καλημέρα! Τυχαίως και μοιραίως έπεσα πάνω σε αυτήν την -καθιερωμένη όπως φαίνεται- έκφραση. Μου έκανε τεράστια εντύπωση. Με ένα γούγλισμα είδα ότι χρησιμοποιείται ευρέως. Δεν μπόρεσα να μην αναρωτηθώ αν είναι σωστή (εδώ θα ήθελα τα φώτα σας) και δεν μπόρεσα να μην σκεφτώ ότι και σωστή να είναι βρε παιδί μου, ακούγεται κάπως. Στο ορθό; Σοβαρά τώρα; Μου θυμίζει το ανέκδοτο με τον τύπο που πήγε στο γιατρό και του συνταγογράφησε υπόθετο και δεν ήξερε πού να το βάλει και λοιπά και λοιπά.

Από τη σύντομη θητεία μου στο δημόσιο θυμάμαι ότι σε αντίστοιχες περιπτώσεις γράφαμε "ορθή επανάληψη" που το βρίσκω μια χαρά (είναι όμως; εσείς θα μου πείτε). 

Τι λένε οι φιλο/γλωσσολόγοι μας;


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 5, 2016)

Πρώτον, το "ανακοινοποίηση" μου θυμίζει μίγμα "ανακοίνωσης" και "κοινοποίησης" που εφευρέθηκε λόγω αγραμματοσύνης του συντάξαντος. Άρα, τα πρώτα συγχαρητήρια οφείλονται στον γραφειοκράτη που εφεύρε αυτή τη σύνθετη λέξη. Και βέβαια, το ΛΚΝ την αγνοεί.

Όσο για το "στο ορθό", μου φέρνει στο μυαλό ακριβώς αυτό που περιέγραψες.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 5, 2016)

Ουδέν καινόν. Αμάν πια αυτό το φόρουμ που λέγεται Λεξιλογία! Να γραφτεί στα πρακτικά πάντως ότι το αναζήτησα πριν ποστάρω, αλλά μάλλον δεν το βρήκα επειδή η δική μου φράση είναι ελαφρώς διαφορετική από αυτήν του αρχικού ποστ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 5, 2016)

Έπρεπε να αναζητήσεις με το «πιο» σωστό: «ορθή επανάληψη» ;). Εμένα δεν μου αρέσει ούτε αυτό, τι θα πει και ορθή και επανάληψη, αλλά έχει μπει στη γραφειοκρατική τζάργκον...


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 5, 2016)

AoratiMelani said:


> Ουδέν καινόν. Αμάν πια αυτό το φόρουμ που λέγεται Λεξιλογία! Να γραφτεί στα πρακτικά πάντως ότι το αναζήτησα πριν ποστάρω, αλλά μάλλον δεν το βρήκα επειδή η δική μου φράση είναι ελαφρώς διαφορετική από αυτήν του αρχικού ποστ.


Κι εγώ έψαξα και δεν το βρήκα.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 5, 2016)

Ορθή επανάληψη, επιβεβαιώνω κι εγώ - όχι μόνο στο δημόσιο, γενικώς.


----------



## Costas (Mar 6, 2016)

Το "στο ορθόν" πρέπει να είναι δημοτικοποίηση του "επί το ορθότερον->ορθόν", με ό,τι εντερικούς συνειρμούς αυτό συνεπάγεται.


----------



## Marinos (May 8, 2018)

Μήπως έχουμε κάποια ιδέα για το πώς θα την πούμε στα αγγλικά, την ορθή επανάληψη;


----------



## cougr (May 8, 2018)

Revised, or corrected (document, notice, text etc).


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (May 10, 2018)

Υπάρχει και η «ορθή αναφορά» – στην αστρονομία όμως, και πιο συγκεκριμένα στις ουρανογραφικές συντεταγμένες.

(Δεν το βρίσκω πουθενά αλλού στο φόρουμ, και είπα να το βάλω κάπου.)


----------



## Palavra (May 10, 2018)

cougr said:


> Revised, or corrected (document, notice, text etc).



Και στα μέιλ, τι γράφουμε; Το _ορθή επανάληψη_ συχνά γράφεται ως τίτλος μέιλ όταν θέλουμε να διορθώσουμε κάτι που στείλαμε.


----------



## cougr (May 11, 2018)

Palavra said:


> Και στα μέιλ, τι γράφουμε; Το _ορθή επανάληψη_ συχνά γράφεται ως τίτλος μέιλ όταν θέλουμε να διορθώσουμε κάτι που στείλαμε.



Συνήθως γράφουμε Correction ακολουθούμενο από τον τίτλο του αρχικού μειλ.

Π.χ. Subject: Correction – (Original Subject Title)


----------

